# 1991 Chieftain



## analord (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi all

First post from me as we have just bought a 1991 Auto Trail Chieftain with a 2.9 Tb turbo tdi conversion. It came without paperwork so if anyone has any instructions etc. I would be most grateful or at least point me in the right direction

Cheers

Dylan


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

welcome to the forum, which instructions do you need so that we can help.

cabby


----------



## analord (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi I am after instructions on

How to empty water from waste tanks (wherever they are)
How to get the water and gas working
Air conditioning 


...and anything else a chieftain related. I have had (and still have) a 1972 VW Devon camper so I am a bit overwhelmed with all the space and features.

Cheers


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

bump,
surely there are some autotrail members awake now.
or is there anyone who can give a link to the autotrail owners club site if there is one. :roll: :roll: 

cabby

analord dont fret it sometimes takes a while this time of year to get members out of hibernation. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Hi here is a link to the owners club site.

http://www.atoc.info/index1.htm

cabby


----------



## analord (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi, is the owners club worth it? 

Thanks


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

no idea, I do not have an Autotrail. :roll: :roll: but I would have thought that one of their members would have what you want, if we can't help.

cabby


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

May be worth putting your location down in your profile, that way there might be a local facts member nearby who may help.
Waste water should be easy, look around outside under the van.. It will usually be a pipe with a small tap on it or look for a handle that may pull outwards. Cant help anyone more as not familar with van construction at that age, although little has changed really, the basics are still the same.


----------



## analord (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks - profile amended and I live in South Wales. Will have a look around this weekend as I need to get that gas sorted as well. The Chieftain was bought from O'leary Motorhomes in Hull and is in excellent condition.

We looked at Hymers and say another Chieftain that was scruffy (and 2.4 non turbo diesel) so had a look around and hey presto, picked up. 2.9 turbo diesel with mint interior, completed with new fridge, oven, washing facilities, skylights and panelling, for about the same money.

It's certainly different to my other camper, a 1972 VW Devon Moonraker, thats 100% original and been mine for the last 14 years.


----------

